# best way to shuck, clean corn on the cob



## coaldust (Jun 8, 2013)

Watched a video yesterday on how to get corn with no hassel, ending up with no shuck or silk.

Microwave 2 ears for 8 minutes (in the shuck), remove hot corn from microwave place on cutting board and cut

end of cob, being sure to cut just into corn kernel end then grab top holding shuck and silk and shake the clean ear out,

It works every time for me!!

Would load the video if I was smarted than a 5th grader.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 8, 2013)

This might help:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw that on Facebook....and It does work!

Kat


----------



## flynn diesel (Jun 11, 2013)

Recently started doing my corn in the oven and it's been excellent.  350 for 30 minutes in the husks directly on the rack.  Cut just as described above and they come out clean.  Something about cooking them in the husk makes them taste so much better.  I've always boiled them and have been missing out.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been soaking mine corn on the cob...all of it..husks silks and everything....in the sink for about 30-45 minutes.  Then when I am "grilling" on the Weber....pop them on there while the meat is cooking.  Take them off....stand over the garbage can...and pull the husks and silks right off...easy peasy!  Easiest way I have done them yet.

Kat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm confused on the explanation for cutting the husk off...  you cut the whole end of the cob off (the butt end) ?

maybe just tell us the name of the video if you can't figure out how to embed it ...   or copy and paste the link...


----------



## dcarch (Jun 11, 2013)

I have done two different videos.

You can go to you tube and watch the videos of the "how to's".

dcarch


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

dcarch said:


> I have done two different videos.
> 
> 
> dcarch


Off site links are not allowed at SMF per Jeff (da Boss).  Here is a link from SMF...to show you how to embed these videos.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## rubbin butts (Jun 12, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm confused on the explanation for cutting the husk off... you cut the whole end of the cob off (the butt end) ?
> 
> maybe just tell us the name of the video if you can't figure out how to embed it ... or copy and paste the link...


*Hey Keith, After cooking cut the butt end off getting just a little of the kernels with it, grab it by the top and shake it and the corn falls out the bottom clean of silk and shuck.*


----------



## dcarch (Jun 12, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Off site links are not allowed at SMF per Jeff (da Boss).  Here is a link from SMF...to show you how to embed these videos.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. I will remember the next time.

Now I will go sit in the corner. :-)

dcarch


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

dcarch said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Off site links are not allowed at SMF per Jeff (da Boss).  Here is a link from SMF...to show you how to embed these videos.
> ...


Okay...time out is over!  Giggle....not that many folks know that rule...you are totally fine Dear!

Kat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> dcarch said:
> 
> 
> > I have done two different videos.
> ...




OOPPPPS...  my bad..  I suggested posting a link... dcarch, get out of the corner..  I belong there


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rubbin Butts said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused on the explanation for cutting the husk off... you cut the whole end of the cob off (the butt end) ?
> ...



OK Ron...  thanks...  I get it now


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I have been soaking mine corn on the cob...all of it..husks silks and everything....in the sink for about 30-45 minutes.  Then when I am "grilling" on the Weber....pop them on there while the meat is cooking.  Take them off....stand over the garbage can...and pull the husks and silks right off...easy peasy!  Easiest way I have done them yet.
> 
> Kat


Your technique does work Kat, problem is, I sometimes scratch myself when eating sweet corn, I need the handle.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Jun 12, 2013)

I must be old-fashion.  I still do it the medieval way... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...make the kids at the party do it and if they are not around, have the wife do it.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 12, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Sorry about that.* I will remember the next time.*
> 
> Now I will go sit in the corner. :-)
> 
> dcarch


It's not too late to edit this one.


----------

